# New job project ideas



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Anything but a house


----------



## Waylon80 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes just little like 1 day to a week projects cheap to build but great to sell


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

How about Christmas toys, or just toys for tots. Get with the different charities in your area, you will be surprised how little a toy can be but it makes the child smile. Things like this are year round, every child has a birthday but they might not get a gift. A 12" piece of 2x4 makes a great car with wheels, a train, boat things like that. If you have a lot of material then kids furniture is fun to make. I am not a craftsman but the kids don't care. I know you want to sell but you did not say you have to sell.


----------



## Waylon80 (Dec 11, 2011)

Toys and kids furniture ok good idea thanks u got any more good suggestion for me


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Waylon80 said:


> Toys and kids furniture ok good idea thanks u got any more good suggestion for me


Wood burning stove.


----------



## smithjones1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don,t have any idea about this . I am fresher in this field so


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Dog houses, every job site has wood left over, so sometimes the wood can be picked up for free.


----------



## Waylon80 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like that idea stuff like that cheap but can sell and make good selling it u got anymore ideas like that


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Toy boxes, step stools, dog houses, there's a million of those things one can build but if you think you can support yourself selling home-made crafty woody stuff you may get a surprise. Very few people are successful at it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I built furniture and toys for several years, but in this economy I shut it down. Can't compete with the cheap imports.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bird and bat houses are easy to make and don't require much material.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tool Boxes....

Bunk Beds


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Cornhole boards


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

Christmas stocking stands :wink: slide the bar out and catch the stockings stain it,if you can scroll wood a piece in that open space(above the bar) with holiday themed stuff. great for people in apartments,and you can mass produce the parts...even wine racks that stand up on the floor


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I made homemade puzzles, out of 1/4" lunon, of the hot kid characters at the time and I sold the crap out of them. They are easy to build my wife would paint, it was a fun project. We just got tired of it after awhile. Also I think it's something that would actually increase in value and become heirlooms. Hey, I may start doing it again.


----------



## LMPD (Dec 12, 2011)

If you are a decent artist painter I've seen alot of small novelty signs for kitchens, baths, garages, bars. You can be as simple or creative with the design shape of the wood plaque and the painting. Birdhouses are popular espec is you use old cabinet handles, key holes, keys etc. I was given a hand painted, personalized step stool for my daughter and she loved it. Custom headboards are also popular. If you have access to any barn wood you try making mantel tops or a wall mounted coat rack with antique door handles.

I agree with a previous post that you won't be able to survive on the proceeds but you could at least have some fun.


----------



## Waylon80 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm not going to quit my job and start it cause it wouldn't work out just looking for some projects to do on the weekend and after I get off work for extra cash lol


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

How about a plain old stick? Kids like sticks…

or


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

As others have said if your doing this as a hobby that pays for itself you'll do ok, if you want to make a living then probably not.

The one thing I have heard that people make a living at is chainsaw carvings if you are in the right area. Beches, bears, chairs and all sorts of stuff. do a google search for 'chainsaw carving'


----------

